# An Interesting Realization Regarding Creation



## JimmyH (Feb 6, 2016)

I was at a family gathering of a friend I worked with for 18 years. His nephew, a young man in his mid twenties, was tending to his 6 month old son. The boy was in one of those doughnut type things on wheels where the infant is in the center, and able to stand, hold on to the top, and walk around without falling down.

His bib got wet and the mother of the child had brought a fresh one and the father was changing it. I was studying this and the thought occurred to me that the creation account had to be factual.

A baby, human or mammalian, could not long survive without the attention of adults. That is to say that had God not created Adam and Eve _in adulthood_ there would be no human race. Not that I needed that realization to believe in the creation account in Genesis, but it just reinforced it for me all the more.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 6, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> I was at a family gathering of a friend I worked with for 18 years. His nephew, a young man in his mid twenties, was tending to his 6 month old son. The boy was in *one of those doughnut type things on wheels where the infant is in the center, and able to stand, hold on to the top, and walk around without falling down.*His bib got wet and the mother of the child had brought a fresh one and the father was changing it. I was studying this and the thought occurred to me that the creation account had to be factual.
> 
> A baby, human or mammalian, could not long survive without the attention of adults. That is to say that had God not created Adam and Eve _in adulthood_ there would be no human race. Not that I needed that realization to believe in the creation account in Genesis, but it just reinforced it for me all the more.



Very cool thought. That never crossed my mind.

And I love the bolded line above. I knew exactly what you were talking about it.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Brilliant- thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## timfost (Feb 7, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> A baby, human or mammalian, could not long survive without the attention of adults.



...unless, of course, we've _de_volved. 

Thanks for sharing! It's always good to find someone who takes the word "history" (Gen. 2:4) seriously.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 7, 2016)

Simple but profound Jim!


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 7, 2016)

Great thoughts!


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 7, 2016)

Yeah I never really thought about this but this a good thought and I think you are correct in your thinking


----------



## MW (Feb 7, 2016)

It is a good observation of irreducible complexity in the sociological sphere.


----------

